# New SWF or 2006 Barudan



## Arturo5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello,

I have finally decided to buy a one head 15 needle embroidery machine.

I´ve heared that Barudan is the best machine available but the price of a new Barudan is twice than SWF.

I need to decide between the following:

Barudan BEVT-Z1501CB Elite Pro 15-needle (2006) for $9,500 or a brand new SWF/E-1501C with 5 yr warranty for the same price.

I have no experience using this type of machine.

Please help me make a decision 

Thank you.

Arturo.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If the Barudan has been properly maintained I would go with it.


----------



## Arturo5 (Sep 14, 2011)

lizziemaxine said:


> If the Barudan has been properly maintained I would go with it.


Thank you Jane,

The Barudan machine is in another city on the other side of the country. Should I just trust the person selling the machine and ask them to ship it? This is my first time buying this way..

Regards..

Arturo


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Arturo5 said:


> Thank you Jane,
> 
> The Barudan machine is in another city on the other side of the country. Should I just trust the person selling the machine and ask them to ship it? This is my first time buying this way..
> 
> ...


NO! If you want to buy this way you need to find your own tech in that area and hire them to go inspect the machine for you. Let's just say the sellers idea of perfect and yours may not be the same. I have seen machines that the seller advertised as perfect and they can't even get them to sew!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You need to have a tech check out the machine before you make the decision about buying. 
Where is the machine located? Perhaps we can recommend a tech in the area to do the inspection. 
It will cost you some money but better to spend a little upfront to find out if this is a good machine or not.


----------



## Arturo5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advise.

The machine is located in Michigan, about 1.5 hours from Detroit.

Arturo.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Arturo5 said:


> Thanks for the advise.
> 
> The machine is located in Michigan, about 1.5 hours from Detroit.
> 
> Arturo.


Call Barudan America and ask them for a reference to a tech in the Michigan area.

*Corporate Headquarters
Barudan America, Inc.*
29500 Fountain Parkway
Solon, Ohio 44139
*Sales:* 1-800-627-4776
*Technical Support:* 1-440-498-3660 or toll-free 1-866-825-5884
*Parts & Accessories:* 1-800-273-3672


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

A few questions to have answered about the Barudan before I would part with my hard earned:
Why are they selling?
How much work has it done?
Has it been serviced regularly by current owner?
At 5 years old it will have some wear in the moving parts.
What needs to be replaced, if anything, once you get it?
When was the last time the rotary hook was replaced?
A tech inspection before purchase will be mandatory if you can't eyeball it yourself and see it running.

So to price, what do you get for your dollar?
SWF - $9500 approx (installed, training) - 5yr warranty.
Barudan - 5year old machine - $9500 + $$Freight + $$Tech inspection + $$install (if needed) - No warranty.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Steve makes good points. I have a 12 needle SWF. If I knew then what I know now I would have gone for the 15 needle. I haven't tried the other machines but I am VERY HAPPY with the SWF. As others on the forum have said - it also depends on the tech and back-up service in your area.


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

You could also call Barudan sales and see what pre-owned machinery they have in inventory. Looks like Barudan tests the machines and then sells them with a warranty, albeit a very short warranty at 3 to 6 months.


----------



## Arturo5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advise.

I´m a new user to this type of machine that´s why I think I should buy the new SWF with the 5 yr warranty. I don´t think the seller of the used machine will be available to answer all the tech question I could have after I paid the the machine.

I want to buy a Barudan because of the best stitch quality they advertise I´ve never seen one working.

I´ve sold uniforms with embroidery made by to other companies that own Happy, Tajima and SWF and my customers have never complained of the quality of the embroidery.

Is the stitch quality of a Barudan much better than a new SWF or the others?


Thanks.

Arturo.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Stitch quality is very subjective.

What I think is good may not be in your eyes.
On flats (shirts etc) I think all machines are about the same.

Stitching on cap fronts is where some brands pull ahead of the pack.

Anecdotal evidence suggests that Barudan is one brand that may be better at doing caps, probably due to the curved arm they use.
If you don't plan on doing a lot of caps then this is probably not that inportant.

However, if you plan on doing lots of custom caps, then buying a Barudan may be something to think about.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Arturo5 said:


> I want to buy a Barudan because of the best stitch quality they advertise I´ve never seen one working.


When I was shopping for my machine I knew I wanted one that came as close as possible to the stitch quality of my sewing machine, a Bernina. Barudan is the only machine that met that criteria.


----------



## joshemb (Apr 4, 2011)

I would go with the Barudan or look at a Happy.
They are both way more dependable and service is better


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

joshemb said:


> I would go with the Barudan or look at a Happy.
> They are both way more dependable and service is better


I have a Happy single head & SWF 4-head.
I have not found the SWF to be less reliable than the Happy.

You will find lemons in all brands.
And you will also find unhappy owners for all brands.

Of the 2 machines the OP has listed, I would take the SWF as the Barudan is a bit of an unknown until they have had it checked out.

Personally, I am wary of buying second hand machinery if you don't know its history.
Could end up costing you a lot more than you expected.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I agree with Steve . On flats, my Brothers stitch just as well as my Barudan. Actually, there is little difference on hats either, the Barudan just sews faster and is easier to change over. Don't take their "advertising" as gospel. That's all it is, advertising. While I do like my Barudan, the stitch quality between two different brands is very negligible, if noticeable at all.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

If you are not going to go with the Barudan would you be willing to forward the info on the machine as I would be interested. It sound like I may be only an hour or so away from it.


----------

